# EN: I did wear a hat



## Tagan-O'rdth

Hello

I don't understand why there is "did" in this sentence:
-Dont go out, the sun is too hard.
it's fine, I did wear a hat.

Thanks in advance for your explaination!


----------



## Mtrain17

Etes-vous sûr qu'on ait écrit _<<I did wear a hat>> _au lieu de _<<I'd wear a hat>>?_


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Oui j'en suis sur et j'ai trouvais ça vraiment bizarre. Et la personne porte apparemment déjà un chapeau...


----------



## Mtrain17

Je devine que la personne portais un chapeau en sortant plus tôt.


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Peut être, Je porte déjà un chapeau ?


----------



## Mtrain17

J'ai mis un chapeau?


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

oui ça semble bien, merci beaucoup!


----------



## atg919

a moi, ce n'est pas correcte....c'est mieux a dire:

Don't go out, the sun is too harSH (pas "hard").
It's fine, I've got a hat (on deja porte un chapeau) on...ou....It's fine, I have a hat (que je peut porter si necessaire).


----------



## Mtrain17

On pourrait dire _j'ai mis un chapeau _si on était sur le point de sortir.


----------



## berrac

I did wear a hat est une façon d'insister: j'ai *bien* mis un chapeau
pardon, je viens de comprendre que c'est le passé qui vous pose problème...
On aurait mieux compris "I do wear a hat".
Probablement une erreur quelque part dans l'original...


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

atg919 said:


> Pour moi, ce n'est pas correcte....c'est mieux de dire:
> 
> Don't go out, the sun is too harSH (pas "hard").
> It's fine, I've got a hat (je porte déjà un chapeau) on...ou....It's fine, I have a hat (que je peut porter si necessaire).



On peut mettre au "j'ai mis un chapeau" même si on est déjà sortie depuis quelque temps, le déjà est sous-entendu.

Et merci Berrac pour ta réponse!!


----------



## jann

berrac said:


> On aurait mieux compris "I do wear a hat".


Mais cela ne se dit pas.  --> _I am wearing a hat / I've put on a hat._

Il y a effectivement quelque chose de bizarre au niveau des temps.  La première personne semble parler de l'avenir ; elle dit "ne sortez pas"... et la 2e semble répondre au passé ("j'avais bien mon chapeau à la tête").

Ce serait plus logique si la 1re personne commentait une action du passé : _you shouldn't have gone out_ ("Vous n'auriez pas dû sortir").  Ou alors si la 2e personne répondait au présent ou au _present perfect_ : _I am wearing a hat / I've put on a hat _("j'ai mon chapeau, j'ai mis mon chapeau").


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Oui c'est vrai...


----------



## Chimel

jann said:


> Mais cela ne se dit pas.  --> _I am wearing a hat / I've put on a hat._


Pourquoi? Est-ce lié au sens du verbe "to wear" qui n'accepte pas ce renforcement?

Est-ce ça pourrait marcher avec un autre verbe? Par exemple:
- But I do have an umbrella! (en réponse à quelqu'un qui aurait dit le contraire)
- But I do like pizzas!


----------



## jann

Chimel said:


> Pourquoi? Est-ce lié au sens du verbe "to wear" qui n'accepte pas ce renforcement?


Oui et non. 

_I do wear a hat!_ au présent est un constat général, et ne convient donc pas pour parler d'un moment précis. 

Quand votre mère vous dit que vous avez le visage trop bronzé, que vous ne vous protégez pas du soleil comme il faut, que vous allez finir avec une peau sillonnée de rides, etc. et que vous devriez vraiment porter un chapeau et mettre de la crème solaire lorsque vous travaillez dans le jardin, vous pouvez lui répondre : _But Mother, I do wear a hat ! _pour dire qu'en fait, vous avez bien l'habitude de mettre votre chapeau.

En revanche, si vous êtes sur le point de sortir et qu'elle vous rappelle depuis la cuisine (d'où elle ne peut pas vous voir) qu'il faut mettre votre chapeau, alors que vous l'avez déjà sur la tête, vous allez lui répondre : _I'm (already) wearing my hat_.  Répondre avec _do_ au présent ne convient pas parce que vous parlez de ce moment précis qu'est le présent, plutôt que d'une habitude.

Je ne sais pas si tout cela est bien clair...


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Parfaitement 

Mais c'est encore peut flou qu'en à la phrase avec "did". Peut être est-ce une erreur de la part de celui qui à écrit cette phrase...


----------



## Perry Rhodan

-Dont go out, the sun is too hard.
it's fine, I did wear a hat.
​La phrase est quelque peu incorrecte.

Tout d'abord :  oui, dans ce cas, "did" est utilise pour insister.

L'usage du preterit sous-entend qu'ils parlent d'un evenement qui est maintenant termine, mais c'est contre dit par la premiere phrase. Par exemple, une version plus correcte:

Did you go to the game? The sun was hard
It's fine, I did wear a hat

Le match en question est termine, le preterit est correct.

En revanche, si l'action est toujours en cours (par exemple, ils sont en train de sortir de la maison), une forme plus correcte serait:

Don't go out, the sun is too hard
It's fine, I did put on a hat


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

D'accord pour ta première phrase.
Et donc si j'ai bien compris pour la deuxième, il faudrait mettre put car il met un chapeau et qu'il ne le porte pas encore réellement??
Et "did" est donc ici encore une façon d'insister ?


----------



## Chimel

jann said:


> Je ne sais pas si tout cela est bien clair...


Oui, c'est très clair, merci. Mais j'en conclus alors que "But I do have an umbrella" ne peut s'employer que pour signifier qu'on possède bien un parapluie (de manière générale, même si on ne l'a pas en main pour le moment), mais que si ma mère me dit, de la cuisine, que je dois prendre un parapluie alors qu'en fait j'en ai un en main, je dois lui répondre "But I already have one!", et non "But I do have one!" 

C'est bien ça? On peut généraliser la règle et dire que le renforcement avec "do" ne peut pas s'appliquer pour une action qui se passe au moment présent?


----------



## jann

Chimel, malheureusement, la généralisation ne marche pas.  Selon le verbe, on peut bien renforcer avec _do_ au présent pour contredire un propos incorrect.  Alors pour votre exemple avec _to have_, quand votre mère vous dit "je me demande pourquoi tu sors sans parapluie alors qu'il va pleuvoir" vous pouvez bien lui répondre par _But I do have an umbrella, Mother!  It's in my bag._  Ou alors imaginons que vous êtes dans la rue avec un ami quand il se met à pleuvoir.  Vous lui dites que vous êtes presque certain d'avoir oublié votre parapluie à la maison, mais vous cherchez dans votre sac quand même... et vous le trouvez au fond de votre sac.  Vous lui dites alors _Oh, look! I do have my umbrella!_  Mais s'il s'agit de "porter un chapeau" au lieu de "avoir un parapluie", vous allez employer le _present continuous_ dans ces deux situations hypothétiques.

C'est très intéressant, mais il me semble qu'on s'éloigne de la question d'origine.  Pour parler en générale des différences entre _do_ vs._ present continuous_ pour renforcer un constat, il vaudrait peut-être mieux ouvrir un nouveau fil.


----------



## Tagan-O'rdth

Je suis bien d'accord et je lance le sujet dès maintenant


----------

